# MAIL - Affichage contenu message



## koalakicsi (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Suite à une manipulation (mais laquelle?), je n'ai plus de fenêtre de visualisation de mes messages dans MAIL.
A gauche, mes comptes OK
A droite, j'avais en haut la liste de mes message et en bas, le message sélectionné.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai à droite uniquement une liste de haut en bas.

Merci à celui qui peut m'aider.
C'est certainement simple ;-)

Bernard


----------



## twinworld (23 Mars 2009)

tout en bas de la fenêtre de liste des messages, il faut cliquer sur la barre avec le point et la remonter.


----------



## SergeD (23 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
tout en bas de ta fenêtre, tu as un petit rond minuscule, double clique dessus et ton problème sera résolu.

PS: Je ne suis pas assez rapide!!!!!


----------



## koalakicsi (24 Mars 2009)

Merci


A propos de contenu : quand celui d'un topic parle d'applications "internet", on l'ouvre dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## sacha.pecho (25 Novembre 2010)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> tout en bas de ta fenêtre, tu as un petit rond minuscule, double clique dessus et ton problème sera résolu.
> 
> PS: Je ne suis pas assez rapide!!!!!


Ouf!
Je désespérais....

Merci


----------



## SergeD (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
bienvenue sur le forum et je dois te faire 2 compliments:
1 - c'est très d'avoir fait un recherche.
2 - Merci de ton merci pour une réponse qui remonte à plusieurs mois.


----------

